# Opinions on this deal?



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

A friend of mine had me put this AD up on Autotrader for his 95 240SX, check it out and let me know what you think, peronally i think he's not asking enough for it, it's a GREAT deal, i've been in it, and it's even been entered at hot import nights here in seattle. and is now sponsored by SpeedLine...

click here

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...first_record=&link_type=results&ac_afflt=none


----------

